# Ενότητα θεμάτων που αφορούν  όλα τα είδη > Σεμινάρια ,Εκθέσεις-Διαγωνισμοί Συλλόγων , Εκδηλώσεις φιλοζωικών κ περιβαλλοντολογικών οργανώσεων >  Λίγες φωτογραφίες από την προετοιμασία του mondial - Ισπανία – Αλμερία – 2012

## ROSSIGNOL

Λίγες φωτογραφίες από την προετοιμασία του MONDIAL - ΙΣΠΑΝΙΑ – ΑΛΜΕΡΙΑ – 2012
Να ερχόσαστε καθημερινά θα βάζουν φωτογραφίες καινούργιες για να βλέπετε την προετιμασια του Παγκοσμιου. Από τον ΥΠΕΥΘΥΝΟ ΤΙΣ ΟΡΓΑΝΩΤΡΙΑΣ ΧΩΡΑΣ / ΚΑΙ ΑΝΤΙΠΡΟΕΔΡΟ ΤΙΣ C.Ο.M. / K. BERNARDINO YEVES VALERO. 

http://topazerouge.skyrock.com/

----------


## mitsman

Σας ευχαριστουμε πολυ κ.Τακη... εκει θα συμετεχετε και εσεις????????

----------


## ROSSIGNOL

Καλησπέρα Δημήτρη, ναι εκεί θα γίνη το Παγκόσμιο και τώρα προετοιμάζουν την αίθουσα, στις 13 του μηνός θα εκλοβησουν τα πουλια που έρχονται από τα αλλα κράτη όπως και τα Ελληνικά, και τελευταία θα εκλοβησουν τα Ισπανικά, να κοιτάτε συχνά αυτήν την σελίδα γιατί θα βάζουν συνεχεια κάθε ημερα νέες φωτογραφίες, εγώ θα στείλω 5 Μαλινουά που θα λάβουν μέρος στην κατηγορια στα μονα, τα τρία μαλινουά που θα λάβουν μέρος σας έβαλα το video για να τα ακούσετε στο άλλο θέμα.

----------


## ROSSIGNOL

Επισκέφτηκα την σελίδα μόλις τώρα και είδα πως άρχισαν την προετοιμασία, στο τέλος από την έκθεση σε αυτό το Παγκόσμιο θα έχετε ένα ωραίο άλμπουμ από φωτογραφίες.

----------


## panos70

Ευχαριστουμε για τις φωτο κ.Τακη ,φανταζομαι εκει θα γινει χαμος

----------


## ROSSIGNOL

Η δέσμευση για κάθε χωρα στο Mondial 2012

----------


## vag21

θα διαγωνιστει καποιο απο τα δικα μας παιδια?

----------


## Kostas-Bs

Ευχαριστούμε για την ενημέρωση! :Happy0159:

----------


## mitsman

Πρωτη φορα παρακολουθω βημα βημα κατι τετοιο... σας ευχαριστουμε κ.Τακη...

*ΚΑΛΗ ΕΠΙΤΥΧΙΑ* σας ευχομαι!!!

----------


## ROSSIGNOL

Η Λίστα για τους κριτές του MONDIAL 2012


[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## gianniskilkis

κ.Τάκη καλή επιτυχία να έχεις να τους τρελάνεις με τις ... νεροφωνές σου.    :Party0038:

----------


## ROSSIGNOL

Ευχαριστώ Γιάννη, αλλά δεν είναι εύκολο πράγμα αυτό γιά τά καναρίνια φωνής που θά ταξιδέψουν τόσα χιλιόμετρα, όπως και τα Ελληνικά Μαλινουά θα έχουν πολλά χιλιόμετρα στό κοντέρ τους, πάντως αν φτάσουν καλά και ξεκουραστούν 24 ώρες, πριν από τους διαγωνισμούς, θα έχουμε λίγες ελπίδες, λέω λίγες γιατί τα Ισπανικά Μαλινουά έχουν ένα καλο όνομα στην Ευρωποι και τώρα μέσα στην έδρα τους δεν θα είναι εύκολο για τα δηκάμας Μαλινουά.

----------


## gianniskilkis

Να είσαι καλά κ.Τάκη και όλοι οι συμπατριώτες που κάνουν αυτό τον άθλο για να εκπροσωπήσουν την πατρίδα ,με όσες αντιξοότητες της εποχής μας.Παρ΄ότι  εμείς εκ του ασφαλούς , από τους καναπέδες μας, σας παρακολουθούμε ,νοιώθουμε από τις προσπάθειές όλων σας υπερήφανοι.Δεν μας νοιάζει για τα μετάλλια συγκυριακά που δεν κερδίσατε ,για μας είστε όλοι πρωταθλητές...κόσμου. :Anim 25:

----------


## vag21

κυριε τακη θα μπορουσατε να μας πειτε λιγα λογια για το mondial.για να λαβει καποιος μερος πρεπει να ειναι πρωταθλητης στη χωρα του? τα πουλια που θα διακριθουν θεωρουνται τα καλυτερα του κοσμου?καθε ποτε γινεται?μπορουν ολες οι χωρες να παρουν μερος η εχει προκριματικα?

----------


## ROSSIGNOL

Καλησπέρα Βαγγέλη.
Το HOBBY που έχουμε με τα πουλια δεν είναι όπως το ποδόσφαιρο που κάνουμε άγονες για προκριματικα, δεν λειτουργούν με τον ίδιο τρόπο ένα HOBBY με ένα αθλητισμό, επίσης δεν χρειάζεται να είναι  ένας πρωταθλητης στη χωρα του για να λάβει μέρος στο Παγκόσμιο, αυτό που χρειάζεται για έναν εκτροφέα που θέλει να κάνει διαγωνισμούς είναι να ανήκει σε κάποιο σύλλογο και αυτός ο σύλλογος να είναι μέλος της Ελληνικής ομοσπονδίας, να έχει ένα δεικοτου νούμερο είναι σαν μια ταυτότητα του εκτροφέα, αυτό το νούμερο του το δεινή ο σύλλογος που είναι μέλος και δεν το έχει κανένας άλλος αυτό το ίδιο νούμερο, στο Παγκόσμιο πρωτάθλημα περνούν μέρος μονο η χώρες που είναι μέλη στην C.Ο.M. Επίσης υπάρχουν ορισμένα στάνταρ για κάθε ποuλη και για κάθε κατηγορια και με βάση αυτόν τον στάνταρ γίνονται η διαγωνισμοί τα πουλια που έχουν καλους βαθμούς θεωρούνται και τα καλλίτερα, πάντως είναι ένα HOBBY πάνω από όλα και όχι κάτι άλλο, ο εκτροφέας που θέλει να έχει τα καλλίτερα και τα πιο όμορφα καναρίνια στον κόσμο είναι υποχρεωμένος να λαμβάνει μέρος σε διαγωνισμούς για να διαλέγει τα καλλίτερα πουλια στο εκτροφείο του, μονο με αυτούς τους διαγωνισμούς μπορεί να το πετύχει σιγά σιγά.

----------


## vag21

αυτη η διοργανωση θεωρειται η κορυφαια?

----------


## ROSSIGNOL

Αυτό εξαρτάται από τους εκτροφής πως το βλέπουν το Παγκόσμιο, ας το πούμε πρωτάθλημα που δεν είναι αλλα ας το πούμε έτσι, γιατί τα πουλια που λαμβάνουν μέρος θα κριθούν από κριτές που γνωρίζουν πολύ καλά το στάνταρ που πρέπει να έχει το κάθε ποuλη και αν υπάρχουν πολλά πουλιά με τους ιδιους βαθμούς δεν βγάζουν πρώτο η δεύτερο μονο ένα ποuλη, θα βγάλουν όλα όσα είναι πρώτα πρωταθλητές, οποτε μπορούμε να έχουμε δέκα η και είκοσι πουλια που έχουν την ίδια βαθμολογία που έχουν όλα τα πρώτα πουλιά, αυτό όμως δεν ισχύει για τα καναρίνια φωνής, στα καναρίνια φωνής γίνετε κανονικός διαγωνισμός και βγάζουν πρώτο, δεύτερο, και το τρίτο ανάλογα με τους βαθμούς που θα πάρουν

----------


## vag21

κυριε τακη με βαση την εμπειρια σας ενα πουλι φωνης που πηρε την πρωτη θεση.ποσο κοστιζει?στο περιπου.χωρις να κανουμε καποια διαφημηση.

----------


## ROSSIGNOL

Υπάρχουν τρις διαφορετικές τιμές για τα πολύ καλά Μαλινουά.


1) αν είσαστε φιλαράκια με αυτόν που θα σας το πουλήσει, κανονικά είναι δωρισμένα δεν πουλιούνται.


2) αν δεν γνορειζοσατε και δεν τον έχετε ξαναδεί ποτε αυτόν που θα πουλήσει ένα τέτοιο μαλινουά σίγουρα θα προσπαθήσει να σας κοροϊδέψει ζητώντας 200 η 250 euro.


3) αν γνωριζόσαστε έτσι απλά από διαφορους διαγωνισμούς και δεν είσαστε φιλαράκια και βλέπει πως εκτρέφεται μαλινουά και προσπαθείτε να καλυτερέψετε την φωνή τον πουλιών που έχετε ίσος να σας το πουλήσει 100 η 150 euro.


Συνήθως ένας αναγνωρισμένος εκτροφέας τον Μαλινουά ποτε δεν θα ποuληση τα μαλινουά που είναι πολύ καλό,

----------


## vag21

κανενας εκτροφεας να γινουμε φιλαρακια? :Youpi:

----------


## mariakappa

εχω αρσενικο.εαν βρεις θηλυκο θα θησαυρισουμε. :Party0028:

----------


## vag21

του χρονου θα ειμαστε ετοιμοι για το παγκοσμιο. :Anim 19:

----------


## ROSSIGNOL

Τα Γαλλικά πουλια έφτασαν σήμερα στην Αλμέρια, και εδώ βλέπουμε τους εθελοντές που τα μετάφεραν, εδώ είναι και τα δηκαμου Μαλινουά 

http://topazerouge.skyrock.com/

----------

